# Canon Pixma MP495 new port could not be created. :0000



## khlavkalash (Apr 25, 2011)

enviroment:
i have configured the printer(mp495) using the handbook step by step via my laptop (win7-x64). (just for info: i have an buffalo whr-g300 wlan-router). no problems to report - all works normal.

then i tried to install the already configured printer on mý desktop (win-xp-32bit incl. sp3 & all patches incl. april 2k11).
on the first installation software replies "printerqueue service" is not active (ok - my fault: so i started the service and installed the protocols "file&printer sharing" an the "client for microsoft network" - of course i restart the computer, because it`s just xp)

on the next installationprocedure i found it: "new port could not be created. : 0000" (i tried the same installtion process several times. result: always the same problem!!!)
via google i found a dicussion on that problem in this thread http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/new-port-could-not-be-created-118976.html (btw: THANKS TO posters who put me to the right direction to solve my problem!!!!! this thread is already closed, but the last posting did not really solve my problem.)
in my case the port-type "canon bjnp" does not exist & i could not create it or assign it to the printer, because there are just 2 types (local & tcp/ip-blabla) and the manual method in the mentioned thread did not work for me. (maybe that`s the reason why the installationprocess fails - the installer can not create the "canon bjnp" itself)

the solution for this problem is:
1. install from the cd using the usb-installation (choose usb-installation, connect usb-cabel, complete usb-installtion, finished. after this you have installed the printer via usb and the port-connection-type is usb-virtual-blabla)
2. REMOVE the usb-cabel
3. start installation & AGAIN choose the USB-connected procedure, but DO NOT connect the usb-cabel
4. when the screen "step 3 setup printerconnection" choose manual setup/configuration & choose the "canon bj network port". (in my case by going this way the installer is able to install/create the "canon bj network port"!!!!)
5. complete installation.

result: now there is a second printer (copy 1) but this one is able to communicate via wlan to the printer (because now the "canon bj network port" type exists).

6. remove the usb-printer-version & reinstall the driver-package, because otherwise the scanner doesn`t work. (to be sure i have installed the whole package - including software - again.)

now the different softwarepackages can connect via wlan to the printer & all functions work fine.

p. s.:
i. thanks again to all needful inputs on the mentioned thread!!!
ii. i am sorry for my not very detailed description. 
ii. 1. but i am not able to describe every click i have done, because there where too many. 
ii. 2. i am using an german/deutsch version of win-xp & i am not sure about the correct translation of every button


----------

